# Nasce la Superlega Europea



## ibracadabra9 (18 Aprile 2021)

come riportato dal NY Times è tutto pronto per la nuova superlega europea che non rimpiazzerà la champions league.

l'annuncio è imminente per mettere in ombra le nuove riforme della uefa riguardo la champions league attese per lunedì.

Si prla quindi di un nuovo torneo sullo stile Eurolega di basket, in grado di generare maggiori introiti economici per i club partecipanti.

I club che vi parteciperanno abbandoneranno, quindi, l'attuale Champions League.

Real, Barcellona, Atletico, Milan, Inter, Juventus, United, Liverpool, Manchester City, Arsenal, Chelsea, Tottenham i club fondatori.

Bayern e Dortmund avrebbero rifiutato di partecipare, mentre il psg è indeciso in quanto il presidente è membro uefa.

*GDS: Uefa pronta a squalificare le squadre che decideranno di partecipare. Pronta maxi causa da 50 mld.

**La precisazione di DAZN A MW -)*https://www.milanworld.net/superlega...-vt102218.html

*Il comunicato della Uefa*

La UEFA, la Federcalcio inglese e la Premier League, la Federcalcio spagnola reale (RFEF) e LaLiga, la Federcalcio italiana (FIGC) e la Lega Serie A hanno appreso che alcuni club inglesi, spagnoli e italiani potrebbero aver intenzione di annunciare la loro creazione di una cosiddetta Super League chiusa. Se ciò dovesse accadere, ci teniamo a ribadire che noi - UEFA, FA inglese, RFEF, FIGC, Premier League, LaLiga, Lega Serie A, ma anche FIFA e tutte le nostre federazioni affiliate - resteremo uniti nei nostri sforzi per fermare questo cinico progetto, un progetto che si fonda sull'interesse personale di pochi club in un momento in cui la società ha più che mai bisogno di solidarietà. Prenderemo in considerazione tutte le misure a nostra disposizione, a tutti i livelli, sia giudiziario che sportivo, al fine di evitare che ciò accada. Il calcio si basa su competizioni aperte e meriti sportivi; non può essere altrimenti. Come annunciato in precedenza dalla FIFA e dalle sei Federazioni, ai club interessati sarà vietato giocare in qualsiasi altra competizione a livello nazionale, europeo o mondiale, e ai loro giocatori potrebbe essere negata l'opportunità di rappresentare le loro squadre nazionali. Ringraziamo quei club di altri paesi, in particolare i club francese e tedesco, che si sono rifiutati di iscriversi a questo. Chiediamo a tutti gli amanti del calcio, tifosi e politici, di unirsi a noi nella lotta contro un progetto del genere se dovesse essere annunciato. Questo persistente interesse personale di pochi va avanti da troppo tempo. Quando è troppo è troppo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Aprile 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> come riportato dal NY Times è tutto pronto per la nuova superlega europea che non rimpiazzerà la champions league.
> 
> l'annuncio è imminente per mettere in ombra le nuove riforme della uefa riguardo la champions league attese per lunedì.
> 
> ...



Anche Marca conferma.
Vediamo se è propaganda o se veramente sta per saltare in aria il calcio europeo.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (18 Aprile 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anche Marca conferma.
> Vediamo se è propaganda o se veramente sta per saltare in aria il calcio europeo.



dalla fonte, il NY Times, credo che questa volta si faccia sul serio.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Aprile 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> come riportato dal NY Times è tutto pronto per la nuova superlega europea che non rimpiazzerà la champions league.
> 
> l'annuncio è imminente per mettere in ombra le nuove riforme della uefa riguardo la champions league attese per lunedì.
> 
> ...



Che degrado. Mi sa che col calcio ho chiuso.

Meglio vedere la serie C


----------



## ibracadabra9 (18 Aprile 2021)

Consiglio di lega questo pomeriggio su questo argomento.


----------



## __king george__ (18 Aprile 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> come riportato dal NY Times è tutto pronto per la nuova superlega europea che non rimpiazzerà la champions league.
> 
> l'annuncio è imminente per mettere in ombra le nuove riforme della uefa riguardo la champions league attese per lunedì.
> 
> ...



contrario

mi piace che chi vince va nelle coppe migliori e chi perde si attacca

questo non è sport


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Aprile 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> contrario
> 
> mi piace che chi vince va nelle coppe migliori e chi perde si attacca
> 
> questo non è sport



.


----------



## Milo (18 Aprile 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Che degrado. Mi sa che col calcio ho chiuso.
> 
> Meglio vedere la serie C



Ti seguo, tiferò le toscane nelle serie minori


----------



## ibracadabra9 (18 Aprile 2021)

La quarta italiana, nel caso, potrebbe essere la Roma


----------



## ibracadabra9 (18 Aprile 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> contrario
> 
> mi piace che chi vince va nelle coppe migliori e chi perde si attacca
> 
> questo non è sport



è fisiologico si arrivasse a questo.
il calcio ormai è spettacolo e la gente vuole vedere il top, idem le tv.


----------



## Djici (18 Aprile 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> come riportato dal NY Times è tutto pronto per la nuova superlega europea che non rimpiazzerà la champions league.
> 
> l'annuncio è imminente per mettere in ombra le nuove riforme della uefa riguardo la champions league attese per lunedì.
> 
> ...



Sempre peggio.
Tutto questo per i soldi.


----------



## Andris (18 Aprile 2021)

praticamente faranno come l'eurolega privata di pallacanestro contro le altre coppe europee


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> come riportato dal NY Times è tutto pronto per la nuova superlega europea che non rimpiazzerà la champions league.
> 
> l'annuncio è imminente per mettere in ombra le nuove riforme della uefa riguardo la champions league attese per lunedì.
> 
> ...



*L'idea è di DAZN come riportato QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/clamoroso-dazn-superlega-il-mian-ce-vt102199.html


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> come riportato dal NY Times è tutto pronto per la nuova superlega europea che non rimpiazzerà la champions league.
> 
> l'annuncio è imminente per mettere in ombra le nuove riforme della uefa riguardo la champions league attese per lunedì.
> 
> ...



Direi che il corona ha fatto saltare il banco ora dovevano inventarsi qualcosa per mantere i costi.

Magari comunque, ora vediamo se Elliot è intenzionata a partecipare e farci stare ultimi in classifica o magari tira fuori i soldi per farci competitivi.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Aprile 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> come riportato dal NY Times è tutto pronto per la nuova superlega europea che non rimpiazzerà la champions league.
> 
> l'annuncio è imminente per mettere in ombra le nuove riforme della uefa riguardo la champions league attese per lunedì.
> 
> ...



Notizia bomba, se vera.

Mi fa schifo, ma bomba rimane.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Aprile 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Sempre peggio.
> Tutto questo per i soldi.



"noh ma è per lo spettacoloh"

Meglio Cagliari-Parma 4-3 di questo obbrobrio anti sportivo.

Il tifo non ha più senso di esistere con sta roba fasulla.

Continuassero con gli stadi vuoti.
Anzi a San Siro ci andassero gli americani malati di "spettacolo" con tanto di vaccino..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Aprile 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> come riportato dal NY Times è tutto pronto per la nuova superlega europea che non rimpiazzerà la champions league.
> 
> l'annuncio è imminente per mettere in ombra le nuove riforme della uefa riguardo la champions league attese per lunedì.
> 
> ...



E quindi per cosa stiamo a dannarci per la corsa Champions?

Anche il calcio diventa fuffa come il resto, in questa società finta e allo sbando.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Aprile 2021)

Che schifo.
Al posto di migliorare faremo 10 passi indietro


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2021)

*La precisazione di DAZN A MW -)* https://www.milanworld.net/superlega-la-precisazione-di-dazn-mw-vt102218.html


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E quindi per cosa stiamo a dannarci per la corsa Champions?
> 
> Anche il calcio diventa fuffa come il resto, in questa società finta e allo sbando.



Basta boicottare questa melma e mettere i nostri soldi nei campionati nazionali e nella Champions originale.

Smetteremo di essere tifosi, ma forse ci riscopriremo sportivi che è la cosa più importante se si parla di sport.


----------



## Pungiglione (18 Aprile 2021)

Che schifo, credo che guarderei molto meno calcio


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Aprile 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Basta boicottare questa melma e mettere i nostri soldi nei campionati nazionali e nella Champions originale.
> 
> Smetteremo di essere tifosi, ma forse ci riscopriremo sportivi che è la cosa più importante se si parla di sport.



sinceramente di vedere la juve rubare in italia e le sucursali che le regalano punti mi sono anche rotto. 
ben venga un psg-bayern 3 volte l'anno invece di 1 volta ogni 3 anni.


----------



## Solo (18 Aprile 2021)

Immondizia pura. Ho già praticamente smesso di seguire il calcio escluso il Milan, direi che se passa 'sta porcata posso chiudere del tutto.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> come riportato dal NY Times è tutto pronto per la nuova superlega europea che non rimpiazzerà la champions league.
> 
> l'annuncio è imminente per mettere in ombra le nuove riforme della uefa riguardo la champions league attese per lunedì.
> 
> ...



*Secondo quanto ripotato da ESPN, la competizione partirebbe nella stagione 2023/24. JP Morgan ha stanziato 6 MILIARDI di dollari per finanziare il progetto.*


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Aprile 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto ripotato da ESPN, la competizione partirebbe nella stagione 2023/24. JP Morgan ha stanziato 6 MILIARDI di dollari per finanziare il progetto.*



Che schifo.. Il calcio in mano ai sionisti ormai. 

Non mi sorprende che Milan e Juve visti i loro proprietari nasoni abbiano subito accettato. 
Mi sorprende che il Bayern non sia dentro a questo punto, visto che anche loro hanno una storia sionista non da poco.

Spero la Uefa faccia fallire sto baraccone con cause da centinaia di miliardi di dollari.

Preferisco vedere il Milan fallire piuttosto che far parte di questo baraccone malato


----------



## mark (18 Aprile 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Basta boicottare questa melma e mettere i nostri soldi nei campionati nazionali e nella Champions originale.
> 
> *Smetteremo di essere tifosi, ma forse ci riscopriremo sportivi che è la cosa più importante se si parla di sport*.



Esattamente il pensiero, è evidente che il tifo (soprattutto in Italia) sia diventato un esagerazione e in particolare un mezzo per attività criminali. Forse in questo modo si tornerebbe a vedere il calcio e la squadra per cui si tifa come un semplice sport, che è quello che è.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (18 Aprile 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Che schifo.. Il calcio in mano ai sionisti ormai.
> 
> Non mi sorprende che Milan e Juve visti i loro proprietari nasoni abbiano subito accettato.
> Mi sorprende che il Bayern non sia dentro a questo punto, visto che anche loro hanno una storia sionista non da poco.
> ...



Le società non sono obbligate a partecipare alle coppe UEFA, così come non c’è nulla a impedire loro di crearsi una competizione alternativa.


----------



## JoKeR (18 Aprile 2021)

Come ho scritto stamattina, finalmente!!!

Qualsiasi novità che ci allontani dalla Serie A è ben accetta.

Basta con sto scempio!!
A meno che non vi vada bene che il Genoa faccia turnover a San Siro contro l'Inter e che perda 2-0 al minuto 22 contro la Juve mentre oggi era in versione Champions e meritava di vincere.
La Serie A non funziona, benissimo la novità.
Anche la Champions e il fpf non funzionano più!!

Basta!!


----------



## sunburn (18 Aprile 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Basta boicottare questa melma e mettere i nostri soldi nei campionati nazionali e nella Champions originale.
> 
> Smetteremo di essere tifosi, ma forse ci riscopriremo sportivi che è la cosa più importante se si parla di sport.


Una Champion's che di default non prevedesse la partecipazione dei top club inglesi, spagnoli e italiani non sarebbe più la vera Champion's. 
Io ero assolutamente contrario quando si parlava di una Superlega in sostituzione dei campionati nazionali. Col mantenimento dei campionati nazionali, io aspetto di conoscere la formula e i criteri di partecipazione prima di esprimermi.
Anche se alla fine, anche facessero una lega chiusa tipo NBA(*speriamo di no!*), io a vedere Milan- Real Madrid ci andrei lo stesso. E non penso sarei l'unico.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Aprile 2021)

Sappiamo bene perché i club vogliono la superlega. Motivi poco nobili.

Ma in Uefa se si è arrivati a questo punto dovrebbero fare mea culpa. 

Hanno svalutato le altre coppe a vantaggio esclusivo della champions, hanno eliminato un sistema che funzionava discretamente per aumentare a dismisura gli introiti della CL. Follia.

Poi hanno eliminato la Coppa delle Coppe, e svaluatato la Coppa Uefa. 

Quel demente gobbo di Platini, per motivi elettorali, ha limitato i posti champions per i campionati maggiori introducendo squadre improponibili col risultato di assistere a partite che finivano anche 5,6,7 a zero svalutando ancora di più il prodotto. 

Poi si è introdotto il demenziale fpf che ha aumentato gli squilibri aumentando il gap tra 10-12 top club e tutti glia altri. Punendo tra l'altro solo i pesci piccoli, o i fessi come noi.

Per tacere poi di arbitraggi spesso discutibili.


Comunque credo che alla fine la superlega non si farà. Probabilmente i club useranno quest'arma per ottenere maggior potere verso la Uefa.


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> come riportato dal NY Times è tutto pronto per la nuova superlega europea che non rimpiazzerà la champions league.
> 
> l'annuncio è imminente per mettere in ombra le nuove riforme della uefa riguardo la champions league attese per lunedì.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Djici (18 Aprile 2021)

Se queste squadre ci vanno i loro giocatori hanno chiuso con le competizioni UEFA e fifa con la nazionale.

Per me siamo alla follia.

Quest'anno ci v'guardiamo l'europeo con giocatori di Udinese Levante e Leeds


----------



## __king george__ (18 Aprile 2021)

se il milan parteciperà a questa m...non lo seguirò piu almeno a livello internazionale

mi piace vincere e partecipare con merito sennò non fa per me

il City presumo sarà escluso visto che non ha tradizione minima...bene tiferò per loro in quel caso..nell'unica vera coppa europea:la champions


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Aprile 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> come riportato dal NY Times è tutto pronto per la nuova superlega europea che non rimpiazzerà la champions league.
> 
> l'annuncio è imminente per mettere in ombra le nuove riforme della uefa riguardo la champions league attese per lunedì.
> 
> ...



La presa di posizione forte di UEFA e leghe varie certifica che non si tratta di una bufala, ma di un vero progetto ben avviato.
Roba grossa, epocale. Spero comunque che non si faccia, sarebbe proprio la morte dello sport.


----------



## Goro (18 Aprile 2021)

Stiamo giocando un campionato dove comandano Lotito e De Laurentiis, e vediamo settimanalmente squadre che decidono di giocare solo contro non gli fa comodo per poi scansarsi coi padroni in vista di favori reciproci futuri. Penso che i buoi siano già scappati da tempo per salvare qualcosa di queste storture...


----------



## JoKeR (18 Aprile 2021)

Io rido a leggere certi commenti.
Rido a crepapelle.

Il movimento itagliota cosa ha fatto dopo Calciopoli per migliorare e tornare ai vertici? Nulla.
Siamo partiti regalando uno scudetto di cartone all'Inter, poi dopo il mondiale 2006 e il canto del cigno in Europa del Milan il nulla o quasi.

Nazionale ridicola nel 2010 in Sudafrica, ridicola nel 2014 in Brasile, ridicola in Russia.. anzi no non ci siamo andati!!!

Coppe vinte dalle italiane: 2 -> Milan 2007 e Inter 2010.
Poi??

Veniamo all'orticello nazionale... 9 campionati di fila vinti dalla Juve, il primo dei quali un furto con scasso.

Europa League mai praticamente onorata dalle italiane..

Quindi mille colpe del movimento calcio itagliota, esaltato dall'arrivo di Ronaldo perchè avrebbe migliorato il movimento stesso ahahahahh

Il vaso è stato scoperchiato, bisogna cambiare.
I valori dello sport siete i primi a sapere che non ci sono più e che non contano più (mi ricordo dei vostri commenti su Donna e Chala), e ora vi interessano??

Poi veniamo all'Europa.
La UEFA ha escluso il Milan dalle coppe nel 2018.
Il Milan si è auto-escluso dalle coppe nel 2019.
Non ci hanno concesso voluntary, settlement etc, nonostante cambi proprietà.
Nel frattempo City, Psg, Barca e Real hanno fatto quello che volevano....
La stessa Champions ha perso interesse, con gironi ridicoli (vi ricordate i gironi ai nostri tempi? andate a vedere chi riusciva a fare 15-18 punti... pochissimi).
E l'Europa League? Invece di farla giocare la settimana senza Champions, la fanno giocare il giovedì.
E poi la domenica devi giocare alle 15 perchè sei su DAZN.

Ragazzi, Serie A e Champions-Europa League non funzionano più.
Sono morte e sepolte, per quanto anche io vorrei di nuovo il Milan in Champions.

Il passato è passato, bisogna guardare al futuro, e il futuro è lo show business.
Il sistema NBA è strutturato in maniera complicata, ma è quella la direzione in cui andare.

Io amavo la Serie A anni 80-90-primi 2000, vissuta in prima persona.
Ora non ci trovo più nulla di che..
E anche la Champions dopo il dominio Real e le riforme di Platini ha perso veramente gusto, almeno per me.

Io me le ricordo la Coppa Uefa e la Coppa Coppe, altro che Europa League e Conference League.
E mi ricordo anche Supercoppe Europee e Intercontinentali, per cui ci si scannava..

Il calcio deve cambiare. DEVE.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Io rido a leggere certi commenti.
> Rido a crepapelle.
> 
> Il movimento itagliota cosa ha fatto dopo Calciopoli per migliorare e tornare ai vertici? Nulla.
> ...



Io rido a leggere te, ma ad ognuno il suo.


----------



## __king george__ (18 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Io rido a leggere certi commenti.
> Rido a crepapelle.
> 
> Il movimento itagliota cosa ha fatto dopo Calciopoli per migliorare e tornare ai vertici? Nulla.
> ...



si ma hai mescolato tutta una serie di cose che c'entrano il giusto

e soprattutto ti sei concentrato sulla situazione italiana qui invece il discorso è globale e di principio

se in Italia c'è calciopoli è una cosa da risolvere in Italia ma non c'entra con il sistema generale del calcio

se il FairPlayFinanziario è sbagliato (e lo è!) va cambiato (per me annullato proprio) senza superleghe che come criterio usano il nome e non il merito (!!)

a te piacerebbe che i Mondiali fossero limitati ad alcune squadre e basta? che follia è??


----------



## rot-schwarz (18 Aprile 2021)

Io non ho letto in nessun giornale sportivo tedesco principale questa notizia, solo in testate news secondarie di poco rilievo, questo e' solo per fare pressione sulla uefa. Perche' la Champions come e' adesso non funziona e anche i campionati nazionali non funzionano a parte in UK. Per il resto dominano al massimo solo 2 squadre. I campionati nazionali devono essere diminuiti al massimo a 12-14 squadre e la Champions aumentata come extra campionato i primi 5 dei campionati spagnoli e italiani 2 francesi e portioghesi, 1 turchia 1 grecia e 2 altri posti se la devano guadagnare . Questo sarebbe l'area sud, e il nord, squadre tedesche, inglesi, olandesi, belgesi e il resto. I primi 8 di ogni campionato si incotrano per il playoff, i vincitori si incontrano contro i vincitori dell'altro campionato.


----------



## Snake (18 Aprile 2021)

European Super League details:

Chairman: Florentino Perez [Real Madrid]
Vice-Chairman: Stan Kroenke [Arsenal]
Vice-Chairman: Andrea Agnelli [Juventus]
Vice-Chairman: John W. Henry [Liverpool]
Vice-Chairman: Joel Glazer [Manchester United]

una competizione gestita da proprietari e dirigenti di squadre coinvolte nel torneo? guardatevela voi sta porcata


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Aprile 2021)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> Io non ho letto in nessun giornale sportivo tedesco principale questa notizia, solo in testate news secondarie di poco rilievo, questo e' solo per fare pressione sulla uefa. Perche' la Champions come e' adesso non funziona e anche i campionati nazionali non funzionano a parte in UK. Per il resto dominano al massimo solo 2 squadre. I campionati nazionali devono essere diminuiti al massimo a 12-14 squadre e la Champions aumentata come extra campionato i primi 5 dei campionati spagnoli e italiani 2 francesi e portioghesi, 1 turchia 1 grecia e 2 altri posti se la devano guadagnare . Questo sarebbe l'area sud, e il nord, squadre tedesche, inglesi, olandesi, belgesi e il resto. I primi 8 di ogni campionato si incotrano per il playoff, i vincitori si incontrano contro i vincitori dell'altro campionato.



Speriamo sia come dici tu. Avrebbe decisamente più senso e si salverebbe lo sport.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Aprile 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> European Super League details:
> 
> Chairman: Florentino Perez [Real Madrid]
> Vice-Chairman: Stan Kroenke [Arsenal]
> ...



"eh ma così la Juve smette di rubare"


----------



## JoKeR (18 Aprile 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si ma hai mescolato tutta una serie di cose che c'entrano il giusto
> 
> e soprattutto ti sei concentrato sulla situazione italiana qui invece il discorso è globale e di principio
> 
> ...



Non ho mescolato proprio un bel nulla caro.

Ho esaminato velocemente due aspetti: l'aspetto nazionale e quello europeo-internazionale (anche in un altro post).

Cosa hanno fatto in 15 anni in Itaglia per tornare ad alti livelli? Nulla.
Cosa hanno fatto UEFA e FIFA? Nulla. Anzi ti hanno fatto giocare le nazionali 3 volte in 7 giorni nel 2020 e nel 2021 con una pandemia globale in corso.. 

Non ho mescolato nulla, chiaramente scrivendo di impulso butto giù una serie di concetti, fra loro comunque non incompatibili.

Per me Lega-FIGC come calcio itagliota hanno fallito.
Così come hanno fallito UEFA e FIFA.

A me certo che piacerebbero tornei limitati solo ad alcune squadre, sai perchè?
Perchè seguo la NBA da decenni e la NBA, per quanto strutturalmente diversa, garantisce spettacolo.

In una situazione in cui gli stessi club medio-piccoli non hanno prospettive che senso ha mantenere tutta questa inutile baracca?

Io sono favorevole eccome al cambiamento, l'Eurolega di Basket è andata in questa direzione e sapete una cosa? Sta funzionando eccome!!!!

Ognuno ha la sua idea, io ho il vomito a vedere la Serie A, purtroppo.
Se leggi i miei commenti capisci anche il mio sconforto.
Voi avete la memoria corta forse, fino a 25 anni fa i campionati si vincevano con 70 punti.
Adesso con 70 arrivi quinto.
Se a voi piace... a me no.


----------



## Djici (18 Aprile 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> European Super League details:
> 
> Chairman: Florentino Perez [Real Madrid]
> Vice-Chairman: Stan Kroenke [Arsenal]
> ...



Concordo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Aprile 2021)

.


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> come riportato dal NY Times è tutto pronto per la nuova superlega europea che non rimpiazzerà la champions league.
> 
> l'annuncio è imminente per mettere in ombra le nuove riforme della uefa riguardo la champions league attese per lunedì.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## rot-schwarz (18 Aprile 2021)

Sky News UK comunica che ci sara' un comunicato ufficiale questa sera. Ma vediamo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Aprile 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> come riportato dal NY Times è tutto pronto per la nuova superlega europea che non rimpiazzerà la champions league.
> 
> l'annuncio è imminente per mettere in ombra le nuove riforme della uefa riguardo la champions league attese per lunedì.
> 
> ...



Il comunicato ufficiale conferma che la minaccia è concreta e reale.

Dai nomi della gente dietro a questo annuncio imminente, mi pare proprio che si tratterà di una mega mafia Real-Juve che farà impallidire la Serie A come torneo mafioso.
Ad oggi se partecipassimo diventeremmo il Crotone di turno, o l'italia del rugby da cucchiaio di legno.

Servono anche squadre materasso in ogni torneo, per questo ci vogliono. Decretiamo la morte della nostra storia seguendo le manie di potere di Perez e Agnelli.


----------



## JoKeR (18 Aprile 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Io rido a leggere te, ma ad ognuno il suo.



Io rido sempre leggendo le tue boiate su qualsiasi argomento figliolo.
Come hai detto tu, l'unica cosa giusta a parte Koopemeiners, ad ognuno il suo.


----------



## __king george__ (18 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Non ho mescolato proprio un bel nulla caro.
> 
> Ho esaminato velocemente due aspetti: l'aspetto nazionale e quello europeo-internazionale (anche in un altro post).
> 
> ...



se invece che Milan tifavi la Lazio (che non ci sarà presumo) la penseresti uguale? è la morte concettuale dello sport

se lo facessero per le nazionali escludendo la tua? 

al contrario sono contento che molti tifosi (almeno a leggere qui) non ragionano in modo egoistico pensando "va bene tanto noi ci siamo" ma fanno un discorso piu ampio


----------



## JoKeR (18 Aprile 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se invece che Milan tifavi la Lazio (che non ci sarà presumo) la penseresti uguale? è la morte concettuale dello sport
> 
> se lo facessero per le nazionali escludendo la tua?
> 
> al contrario sono contento che molti tifosi (almeno a leggere qui) non ragionano in modo egoistico pensando "va bene tanto noi ci siamo" ma fanno un discorso piu ampio



Il movimento calcio italiano è morto.
E la colpa è anche dei Lotito.

Guarda che basterebbe mettere certe regole: io seguo il basket bolognese e la Virtus per poco non è riuscita a rientrare in Eurolega (non tifo Virtus cmq).

Non bisogna necessariamente fare un sistema chiuso...
Cmq io ho detto da tempo che sono favorevole e che bisogna cambiare, poi non so che regole faranno/ci saranno.

Ma nella Formula1, nel basket ad esempio cercano di evolvere, e noi?

Io se fossi un tifoso della Lazio non mi sarei divertito a vedere sempre vincere la Juventus negli ultimi 9 anni e accontentarmi delle coppette.
Se fossi un tifoso di qualsiasi altra squadra manco lo vedrei il calcio.
Qui a Bologna guardo per passione quasi più il Bologna io che i miei coetanei che avevano l'abbonamento ai tempi di Baggio e poi Signori. Ma oggi ad esempio e anche contro la Roma non l'ho visto, pur potendo.
Sai perchè? Perchè si vivacchia in attesa delle plusvalenze.
Sulle radio bolognesi, tutti sono stufi di questo calcio.. manco seguono più il Bologna... fa te

Cmq non devo convincere nessuno.
Molto semplicemente, ed è l'ennesima volta che lo dico, sono favorevole ad un cambiamento serio, anche nell'ottica del mero show business. A patto di un prodotto che funzioni.

Perchè anche il sistema asfittico delle nazionali con qualificazioni assurde, Nations League e mondiale a dicembre non mi sembra funzioni più molto...

Tutto qua non aggiunto altro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Aprile 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Le società non sono obbligate a partecipare alle coppe UEFA, così come non c’è nulla a impedire loro di crearsi una competizione alternativa.



come se dovessimo qualcosa allla uefa, visto come ci tratta.


----------



## 7sheva7 (18 Aprile 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se invece che Milan tifavi la Lazio (che non ci sarà presumo) la penseresti uguale? è la morte concettuale dello sport
> 
> se lo facessero per le nazionali escludendo la tua?
> 
> al contrario sono contento che molti tifosi (almeno a leggere qui) non ragionano in modo egoistico pensando "va bene tanto noi ci siamo" ma fanno un discorso piu ampio



Esatto, non ha nessun senso che esula da quello economico e se dovesse davvero andare in porto non avrebbe nemmeno un freno, fuori dal seppur ridicolo Financial Fai Play Uefa questi club nel giro di qualche anno arriverebbero a spendere 300 milioni per un cartellino e dare stipendi da 50 milioni l'anno e mi sto pure tenendo basso.


----------



## Snake (18 Aprile 2021)

cioè ma vi immaginate un real arsenal con errori arbitrali a favore del real? con florentino proprietario della competizione? ahahaahaha


----------



## MaschioAlfa (18 Aprile 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> European Super League details:
> 
> Chairman: Florentino Perez [Real Madrid]
> Vice-Chairman: Stan Kroenke [Arsenal]
> ...



Eh niente da fare.... manco in sta classifica rientriamo nelle prime 4 per l accesso alla Champions..

Sempre e solo dietro


----------



## rot-schwarz (18 Aprile 2021)

io ho un parere cosi' cosi' per un torneo ristretto non sono neanche io daccordo, ma adesso come sono le cose non mi piace neanche. 
nei campionati nazionali ci sono troppe squadre, devono diminuire, e per la champions le squadre con piu' storia devono partecipare anche perche' hanno piu' tifosi e piu' ascolto. Piu' tifosi, piu' ascolti piu' introiti.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2021)

Speriamo solo che Elliot decida di tirare fuori la grana ed essere competitvi in questa superlega.. sarebbe imbarazzante finire ultimi ogni stagione.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Aprile 2021)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> io ho un parere cosi' cosi' per un torneo ristretto non sono neanche io daccordo, ma adesso come sono le cose non mi piace neanche.
> nei campionati nazionali ci sono troppe squadre, devono diminuire, e per la champions le squadre con piu' storia devono partecipare anche perche' hanno piu' tifosi e piu' ascolto. Piu' tifosi, piu' ascolti piu' introiti.



Che le cose vadano cambiate è ovvio.

Che questa porcata di Superlega non serva a nulla è altrettanto ovvio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Aprile 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> cioè ma vi immaginate un real arsenal con errori arbitrali a favore del real? con florentino proprietario della competizione? ahahaahaha



Perez e Agnelli chairmen della Superlega... è come dire Totò Riina e Raffaele Cutolo presidente del consiglio e presidente della repubblica.

Mi stupisco davvero di chi legge questa operazione come modo per staccarsi finalmente dalla mafia italiana, ma comunque rispetto ogni opinione.


----------



## Baba (18 Aprile 2021)

Il Comunicato UEFA è di uno schifo allucinante. Ma chi si credono di essere questi pezzenti? Multe, divieti, cause, ma andatevene a fan*ulo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Aprile 2021)

Comunque sono d'accordo con il comunicato UEFA che fa appello anche a tifosi e politici.

Sinceramente fossi io, vieterei alle squadre che si iscrivono a questa pagliacciata di giocare partite in Europa e nei propri stadi. 
Le cancellerei dai palmares e dalla storia sportiva.

Si facessero viaggi intercontinentali ogni settimana e andassero a giocare dagli ameriCANI se gli piace tanto lo show business.

Anzi, si trasferissero direttamente, perché di Europeo e sportivo queste società non hanno nulla.

E a differenza degli americani, noi europei di valori ne abbiamo ancora.


----------



## rot-schwarz (18 Aprile 2021)

la prima testata di rlievo e' il "AS" vicino al real madrid
scrive guerra totale tra i 12 club e l'uefa


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Aprile 2021)

Sono contrarissimo a qualsiasi logica di sport inteso come show business, che è una porcata tipica degli USA.
Non facciamoci trascinare in queste follie


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Aprile 2021)

Baba ha scritto:


> Il Comunicato UEFA è di uno schifo allucinante. Ma chi si credono di essere questi pezzenti? Multe, divieti, cause, ma andatevene a fan*ulo.



mai letto niente di tanto stupido.
parlano di solidarietà... loro.....
i più mafiosi del pianeta ahahahaahah

brucia il culo è? a me sinceramente interessa fino li. se sarà buona cosa o meno lo scopriremo vivendo. ma godrei per parecchi personaggi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Aprile 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Sono contrarissimo a qualsiasi logica di sport inteso come show business, che è una porcata tipica degli USA.
> Non facciamoci trascinare in queste follie



Abbiamo scoperto che gli schiavi degli americani esistono anche nel calcio e tra i tifosi, buono a sapersi.


----------



## David Gilmour (18 Aprile 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> come riportato dal NY Times è tutto pronto per la nuova superlega europea che non rimpiazzerà la champions league.
> 
> l'annuncio è imminente per mettere in ombra le nuove riforme della uefa riguardo la champions league attese per lunedì.
> 
> ...



Mah, sinceramente non so se mi faccia più schifo la UEFA/FIFA o i club che pensano di essere il sale del calcio.
Con l'Agnello e Florentino Perez, poi, sarà una competizione apertissima.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mai letto niente di tanto stupido.
> parlano di solidarietà... loro.....
> i più mafiosi del pianeta ahahahaahah
> 
> brucia il culo è? a me sinceramente interessa fino li. se sarà buona cosa o meno lo scopriremo vivendo. ma godrei per parecchi personaggi.



Ma Perez e Agnelli non sarebbero già ai vertici della mafia europea? Scusa ma non comprendo bene il tuo punto di vista...


----------



## rot-schwarz (18 Aprile 2021)

ogni squadra che partecipa alla nuova competizione prederebbe come partecipazione 550 mil. di euro, e' ovvio che vogliono partecipare, debiti per quasi tutti azzerati.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma Perez e Agnelli non sarebbero già ai vertici della mafia europea? Scusa ma non comprendo bene il tuo punto di vista...



io stavo parlando del comunicato uefa.
per il resto ho scritto "a me sinceramente interessa fino li. se sarà buona cosa o meno lo scopriremo vivendo. ma godrei per parecchi personaggi".
non ho capito bene cosa c'entrano perez e agnelli.
loro sono ai vertici ora e lo sarenno anche domani, senza dubbio. io sinceramente però di vedere delle porcherie come in italia con livello di gioco vergognoso sono stufo.
come dice joker il sistema nazionali e club è saltato. zero spettacolo, vincono sempre gli stessi, nemmeno il mondiale tira più. sta roba non so se sarà una buona cosa ma di certo adesso il calcio è sottoterra.
chi lo segue più?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Aprile 2021)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> ogni squadra che partecipa alla nuova competizione prederebbe come partecipazione 550 mil. di euro, e' ovvio che vogliono partecipare, debiti per quasi tutti azzerati.



Se la Uefa e ka Fifa gli fan pagare 1 miliardo di multa a testa però poi si ride.


----------



## Baba (18 Aprile 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Sono contrarissimo a qualsiasi logica di sport inteso come show business, che è una porcata tipica degli USA.
> Non facciamoci trascinare in queste follie



Lo show è soggettivo, dipende da come il tifoso vive la partita.


----------



## Baba (18 Aprile 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Se la Uefa e ka Fifa gli fan pagare 1 miliardo di multa a testa però poi si ride.



Secondo quale logica la Uefa avrebbe il diritto di sanzionare chi organizza un torneo per i cavoli propri?


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Se la Uefa e ka Fifa gli fan pagare 1 miliardo di multa a testa però poi si ride.



Scusa, ma teoricamente loro non mollano la CL. Dunque che multa dovresti dare? Ed in caso dicessero addio alla CL dai la multa perché i club non vogliono giocarla? Boh mi sembra strano.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non ho capito bene cosa c'entrano perez e agnelli.
> loro sono ai vertici ora e lo sarenno anche domani, senza dubbio. io sinceramente però di vedere delle porcherie come in italia con livello di gioco vergognoso sono stufo.



Secondo i "leak" del comunicato imminente saranno chairmen del progetto, presidenti assoluti della competizione.
Io vedo solo un'uscita da un torneo mafioso come la A per entrare in un sistema ancora più chiuso e mafioso e governato dai soldi, le banche e dai soliti noti. Si abbandona una mafia piccola per una mafia grande, con i soliti burattinai sempre al loro posto.
Invece che risanare ciò che è sportivamente malato, e la serie A è malatissima, si accetta di esserne infettati completamente. Schifezza americana in un mondo post-pandemico che sembra assorbire ogni porcata americana come una spugna, in ogni aspetto della società.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (18 Aprile 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sappiamo bene perché i club vogliono la superlega. Motivi poco nobili.
> 
> Ma in Uefa se si è arrivati a questo punto dovrebbero fare mea culpa.
> 
> ...



Praticamente potresti scrivere al posto mio ormai 

Ho fatto lo stesso pensiero, non ho mai sopportato come abbiano svilito le coppe europee in primis eliminando la Coppa Coppe e impoverendo la vecchia coppa Uefa a vantaggio di una Champions ormai "cannibale" quanto a introiti ed interesse. E facendo così hanno svilito i campionati nazionali e soprattutto le varie coppe nazionali, ormai divenute coppette amichevoli. Campionati nazionali resi ridicoli anche grazie alla pagliacciata FPF sia nei paesi più grossi con grandi squilibri fra alcune squadre e le altre, sia nei paesi meno ricchi che invece lo squilibrio l'hanno visto aumentare con le altre nazioni più che al loro interno. Ormai da tanti anni è impensabile che squadre belghe, rumene, ex jugoslave o polacche (ma ormai anche olandesi) possano rappresentare dei rivali temibili come un tempo. E già questo è tristissimo di per sé.

Quindi sì, l'Uefa se l'è proprio cercata.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo i "leak" del comunicato imminente saranno chairmen del progetto, presidenti assoluti della competizione.
> Io vedo solo un'uscita da un torneo mafioso come la A per entrare in un sistema ancora più chiuso e mafioso e governato dai soldi, le banche e dai soliti noti. Si abbandona una mafia piccola per una mafia grande, con i soliti burattinai sempre al loro posto.
> Invece che risanare ciò che è sportivamente malato, e la serie A è malatissima, si accetta di esserne infettati completamente. Schifezza americana in un mondo post-pandemico che sembra assorbire ogni porcata americana come una spugna, in ogni aspetto della società.



Perfetto. Purtroppo di fronte a certe boiate che leggo non riesco ad avere il tuo stesso sangue freddo.


----------



## sette (18 Aprile 2021)

sarebbe ora,
ma non capisco perché quelle squadre continuino a giocare i campionati nazionali: staccarsi e basta,
fare un torneo come l'nba, vedere ogni settimana milan- real liverpool-juve inter-utd ecc... a me piacerebbe


----------



## Goro (18 Aprile 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Praticamente potresti scrivere al posto mio ormai
> 
> Ho fatto lo stesso pensiero, non ho mai sopportato come abbiano svilito le coppe europee in primis eliminando la Coppa Coppe e impoverendo la vecchia coppa Uefa a vantaggio di una Champions ormai "cannibale" quanto a introiti ed interesse. E facendo così hanno svilito i campionati nazionali e soprattutto le varie coppe nazionali, ormai divenute coppette amichevoli. Campionati nazionali resi ridicoli anche grazie alla pagliacciata FPF sia nei paesi più grossi con grandi squilibri fra alcune squadre e le altre, sia nei paesi meno ricchi che invece lo squilibrio l'hanno visto aumentare con le altre nazioni più che al loro interno. Ormai da tanti anni è impensabile che squadre belghe, rumene, ex jugoslave o polacche (ma ormai anche olandesi) possano rappresentare dei rivali temibili come un tempo. E già questo è tristissimo di per sé.
> 
> Quindi sì, l'Uefa se l'è proprio cercata.



Accentrando i campioni ed il potere in pochi club grazie al FPF questi burocrati corrotti hanno decretato la loro rovina


----------



## Ragnet_7 (18 Aprile 2021)

Secondo voi è più probabile che la Serie A accetti di bannare le sue tre migliori squadre o che decida di appoggiare la superlega ed uscire dalla Fifa? 

Per le nazionali stessa cosa. 

I club con maggiore peso sono quelli che portano soldi, guardate la storia del sistema Basket americano e capirete cosa è successo all'altra lega in questione negli anni 60


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Aprile 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> come riportato dal NY Times è tutto pronto per la nuova superlega europea che non rimpiazzerà la champions league.
> 
> l'annuncio è imminente per mettere in ombra le nuove riforme della uefa riguardo la champions league attese per lunedì.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## sunburn (18 Aprile 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Scusa, ma teoricamente loro non mollano la CL. Dunque che multa dovresti dare? Ed in caso dicessero addio alla CL dai la multa perché i club non vogliono giocarla? Boh mi sembra strano.



La UEFA abbaia perché sa che senza quei club vedrebbe la fine del proprio potere. Immagina che valore potrebbe avere la "massima" competizione senza i top club europei... E immagina cosa sarebbero gli europei e i mondiali senza i migliori calciatori europei e mondiali.
Da capire se questi top club stiano facendo tattica o siano davvero intenzionati a mandare la UEFA a quel paese. Difficile da dire. Fossero vere le cifre che sono circolate sul potenziale fatturato, la vedo nera per la UEFA. Si parlava di una competizione dal fatturato pari a quello delle grandi leghe USA, quindi cinque o sei volte l'attuale CL. Un boccone troppo ghiotto per i club.

Quanto a noi tifosi, per quanto mi riguarda lascio il giudizio in sospeso. Mi fa molto piacere che non si parli più di cancellare i campionati nazionali(che comunque vanno riformati). Sul resto, aspettiamo. Però non capisco la levata di scudi contro a prescindere: penso che siam tutti tifosi del Milan in primis, ma anche amanti delle partite in generale. Per me già vedere le partite della CL attuale è vedere un altro sport rispetto al campionato, una competizione con tutti i migliori talenti del Mondo sarebbe una goduria. 
Si parla tanto di merito, e io sono sostanzialmente d'accordo, ma quando hai un campionato come il nostro, nel quale negli ultimi 30 anni tre squadre si sono spartite 28 scudetti, mi riesce difficile pensare che sia solo per merito sportivo e non anche per rendite di posizioni acquisite e inscalfibili.

Detto questo, vedremo. Io prima di bocciare(o approvare) l'idea, voglio vedere se e cosa hanno intenzione di fare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Aprile 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Se la Uefa e ka Fifa gli fan pagare 1 miliardo di multa a testa però poi si ride.



sulla base di cosa?


----------



## EmmePi (18 Aprile 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Se la Uefa e ka Fifa gli fan pagare 1 miliardo di multa a testa però poi si ride.



E per quale strano motivo dovrebbero pagare una multa? Queste squadre forse hanno firmato un contratto in esclusiva?

L'unica cosa che potrebbe fare la UEFA è di estrometterle dai campionati nazionali... così poi la serie A se la giocano Lazio e Atalanta....


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo i "leak" del comunicato imminente saranno chairmen del progetto, presidenti assoluti della competizione.
> Io vedo solo un'uscita da un torneo mafioso come la A per entrare in un sistema ancora più chiuso e mafioso e governato dai soldi, le banche e dai soliti noti. Si abbandona una mafia piccola per una mafia grande, con i soliti burattinai sempre al loro posto.
> Invece che risanare ciò che è sportivamente malato, e la serie A è malatissima, si accetta di esserne infettati completamente. Schifezza americana in un mondo post-pandemico che sembra assorbire ogni porcata americana come una spugna, in ogni aspetto della società.



forse hai ragione non lo so. non so neanche perchè debba essere accomunato agli americani.
se venissero poi gestiti come quello schifo del NFL ti darò ragione.
per ora so solo quello che lascerò, che è un progetto finito e decadente.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Aprile 2021)

Anche Uefa e Fifa dovevano cercare un compromesso.

Non puoi obbligare il Real a giocare metá delle partite dell’anno contro Alavaes e Maiorca, e magari in queste partite perdere le,loro stelle per 8nfortunio.

Si poteva/doveva trovare un meccanismo con il quale fosse garantito l’accesso alla manifestazione principale per meriti sportivi, ma allo stesso tempo dovevi fare un calendario con il quale delle 60 date all’anno attuali scendevi a 50 almeno 30 delle quali destinate alla manifestazione “europea” alla quale le grandi, che sono quelle che creano ricchezza anche per le altre, dovevano comunque accedere.

Un pó il modello dell’Eurolega del basket.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Aprile 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Perfetto. Purtroppo di fronte a certe boiate che leggo non riesco ad avere il tuo stesso sangue freddo.



sei sempre molto umile, educato e diplomatico. complimenti.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Aprile 2021)

farà anche schifo sportivamente parlando, ma ai 12 club fondatori (e ci siamo anche noi) sono promessi ricavi annuali garantiti dai 350 ai 425 milioni (fonte New York Times). Oggi noi non fatturiamo 200 milioni in tutto. Giusto per dire.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Aprile 2021)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> E per quale strano motivo dovrebbero pagare una multa? Queste squadre forse hanno firmato un contratto in esclusiva?
> 
> *L'unica cosa che potrebbe fare la UEFA è di estrometterle dai campionati nazionali... così poi la serie A se la giocano Lazio e Atalanta...*.



e anche qui sulla base di cosa potrebbero farlo? non so... 
quel che è certo è che c'è molta carne al fuoco.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (18 Aprile 2021)

le società di calcio sono società di business come le altre e pensano a fare soldi. Il mondo gira attorno ai soldi.

Voglio vedere voi rifiutare mezzo miliardo annuo così sull'unghia "perché morirebbe il calcio". 

La UEFA è una mafia che ci ha sempre trattati di melma e meritano di sparire


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Aprile 2021)

Io non capisco perché creare una contrapposizione.

Sono perfettamente compatibili dei campionati “pro” e dei campionati “locali”.

Tanto per fare un esempio, i campionati NCAA e i campionati delle HighSchool attirano pubblici oceanici.

Gli spettatori di una giornata di NCAA superano di molto quelli di una giornata di NBA. 
Molte squadre di NCAA giocano davanti a 20.000 spettatori.
La march Madness é uno degli spettacoli piú visti in TV.

Ma mentre negli anni 70 tutti i migliori giocatori del mondo giocavano 4 anni in NCAA tra i 18 e i 22 anni per poi per la metá ritirarsi o giocare poi a livello NBA.

Adesso tutti i migliori giocatori del mondo giocano in NBA e i migliori passano massimo 1 anno in NCAA o zero.

Ciononostante, Duke-North Carolina avrá sempre grande appeal.

I campionati locali si ancorano sulla tradizione delle squadre, quelli pro principalmente sugli interpreti.

É una torta per tutti i gusti. Le,persone saranno tifose dei Lakers in NBA e di UCLA in NCAA.

Dire che la NBA, l’NFL o la MLB tradiscano i principi dello sport alla loro base o che siano delle “mafie” é una sciocchezza.

Sono leghe che danno agli spettatori quello che chiedono, lo sport che amano giocato al massimo livello con la massima spettacolaritá.

Questo non toglie che ci siano tifosi che di questo “spettacolo” se ne fregano e guardano solo le partite della loro ex high school.

Per me anche chi stará fuori dal “grande show” ne gioverá potendo finalmente lottare per vincere ad armi pari senza una Real o una Juve a sbarrargli la strada.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perché creare una contrapposizione.
> 
> Sono perfettamente compatibili dei campionati “pro” e dei campionati “locali”.
> 
> ...



Semplicemente perché non siamo i diavolo di stati uniti d'America per diamine! 

Voler confrontare dei campionati scolastici e universitari alla serie A, Premier, Bundesliga e Liga è semplicemente folle.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Aprile 2021)

Potremmo essere davanti ad un momento storico per il calcio, vediamo cosa ne uscirà fuori. Da una parte per noi potrebbe essere positivo, darebbe nuova linfa al nostro brand e finalmente forse potremo iniziare a rivedere qualche giocatore serio dalle nostre parti.


----------



## hiei87 (18 Aprile 2021)

La morte del calcio.


----------



## Maurizio91 (18 Aprile 2021)

Proprio mo che si stava per tornare in Champions


----------



## uolfetto (18 Aprile 2021)

La vicenda ricalca esattamente quanto successo ormai qualche anno fa nel basket europeo. Consiglio a tutti quelli non appassionati di basket di andarsi a leggere una ricostruzione della vicenda e del seguito perchè quello che succedera potrebbe anche essere abbastanza simile, strascichi legali e minacce varie incluse.

spoiler: alla fine è finita che i club si sono fatti la propria eurolega privata, nessuno è stato squalificato dai campionati e dalle nazionali perchè sarebbe stato farsi solamente un doppio danno da parte delle federazioni. l'unica è che hanno creato delle coppe concorrenti dove si accede per merito ma che comunque rimangono secondarie visto che le squadre più forti sono nella lega/coppa "privata".


----------



## mandraghe (18 Aprile 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Praticamente potresti scrivere al posto mio ormai
> 
> Ho fatto lo stesso pensiero, non ho mai sopportato come abbiano svilito le coppe europee in primis eliminando la Coppa Coppe e impoverendo la vecchia coppa Uefa a vantaggio di una Champions ormai "cannibale" quanto a introiti ed interesse. E facendo così hanno svilito i campionati nazionali e soprattutto le varie coppe nazionali, ormai divenute coppette amichevoli. Campionati nazionali resi ridicoli anche grazie alla pagliacciata FPF sia nei paesi più grossi con grandi squilibri fra alcune squadre e le altre, sia nei paesi meno ricchi che invece lo squilibrio l'hanno visto aumentare con le altre nazioni più che al loro interno. Ormai da tanti anni è impensabile che squadre belghe, rumene, ex jugoslave o polacche (ma ormai anche olandesi) possano rappresentare dei rivali temibili come un tempo. E già questo è tristissimo di per sé.
> 
> Quindi sì, l'Uefa se l'è proprio cercata.




I campionati nazionali, sono organizzati da federazioni e leghe che inveiscono contro la superlega. Ok. Però i primi a creare questi squilibri son stati loro: a partire da un'iniqua distribuzione dei soldi, dall'allungamento del numero di partecipanti che ha abbassato il livello e lo spettacolo, producendo, premier esclusa, uno squilibrio in cui abbiamo un Bayern che domina la Bundes da un decennio, un PSG che fa il bello e il cattivo tempo in Francia, Real e Barça in Spagna, Juve in Italia, ecc. Chi è causa del suo mal...

Sarebbe stato sufficiente avere meno partite nei campionati nazionali, una distribuzione delle risorse più equa che salvaguardando i grandi club non penalizzasse troppo le piccole e medie realtà, sia all'interno dei campionati, sia all'interno delle competizioni europee e non saremmo arrivati a tanto.

E' logico che i club più importanti cerchino di evitare l'aleatorietà di finire in Europa League. Se invece i rapporti economici tra CL ed EL fossero stati più equilibrati la champions non sarebbe stata così vitale per i club.

Inoltre invece dell'osceno fpf si doveva creare un sistema che limitasse gli ingaggi e le commissioni dei procuratori che costituiscono almeno il 75% dei costi delle squadre. Invece si è varato il fpf che ha aumentato gli squilibri. Ovvio che poi i club non vogliano sottostare a regolamenti bizzarri e cerchino di affrancarsi da un modello dirigistico che ha prodotto distorsioni senza migliorare il prodotto.

E ripeto: dico questo non essendo convinto per nulla della bontà della superlega.

Ma chi ha iniziato tutto son state Fifa, Uefa, federazioni e leghe, che hanno svilito le competizioni nazionali. Ora raccolgono i frutti delle loro scelte scellerate, del loro affarismo intriso di malaffare politico e della loro cecità.


----------



## Maurizio91 (18 Aprile 2021)

In pratica l'ultimo campionato nazionale, prima dell'inizio di questa competizione, ammazzarsi per arrivare quarti e non quinti non avrebbe più alcun senso

Anzi già adesso l'attuale lotta perderebbe parecchio senso. E' come se collassasse tutto


----------



## ibracadabra9 (18 Aprile 2021)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> E per quale strano motivo dovrebbero pagare una multa? Queste squadre forse hanno firmato un contratto in esclusiva?
> 
> L'unica cosa che potrebbe fare la UEFA è di estrometterle dai campionati nazionali... così poi la serie A se la giocano Lazio e Atalanta....



A dir la verità non possono fare neanche quello.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Aprile 2021)

Non riesco a farmi un idea in merito, ho troppe poche notizie concrete in merito


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Aprile 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non riesco a farmi un idea in merito, ho troppe poche notizie concrete in merito



Abbiamo un riferimento concreto.

L’Eurolega di basket.

Il concetto é simile.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Aprile 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> In pratica l'ultimo campionato nazionale, prima dell'inizio di questa competizione, ammazzarsi per arrivare quarti e non quinti non avrebbe più alcun senso
> 
> Anzi già adesso l'attuale lotta perderebbe parecchio senso. E' come se collassasse tutto



Basterebbe aggiungere i playoff per dare senso alla lotta delle posizioni di rincalzo.

Ci sono decine di esperienze che fanno scuola al riguardo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Aprile 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> La vicenda ricalca esattamente quanto successo ormai qualche anno fa nel basket europeo. Consiglio a tutti quelli non appassionati di basket di andarsi a leggere una ricostruzione della vicenda e del seguito perchè quello che succedera potrebbe anche essere abbastanza simile, strascichi legali e minacce varie incluse.
> 
> spoiler: alla fine è finita che i club si sono fatti la propria eurolega privata, nessuno è stato squalificato dai campionati e dalle nazionali perchè sarebbe stato farsi solamente un doppio danno da parte delle federazioni. l'unica è che hanno creato delle coppe concorrenti dove si accede per merito ma che comunque rimangono secondarie visto che le squadre più forti sono nella lega/coppa "privata".



Bingo.

Infatti, abbiamo giá visto cosa probabilmente succederá.

Anche li ...l minaccia di esclusione della nazionale dalle Olimpiadi se non espellevano l’Olimpia dalla serie A.

Minaccia all’Olimpia di esclusione da tutte le competizioni fibra, cosí per tutti i giocatori.

Adesso vincere le manifestazioni Fiba da la partecipazione alla Eurolega.


----------



## Milo (18 Aprile 2021)

ma il campionato nazionale a cosa servirebbe poi??

Quando vedi che non lo puoi più vincere cosa giochi a fare???


----------



## __king george__ (18 Aprile 2021)

è per quello che io ero stra favorevole all'entrata degli sceicchi..perchè avevano sparigliato le carte della situazione che si era cristallizzata...erano la giusta e democratica novità 

hanno reso grande una squadra praticamente inesistente come il City e dimostrato che non ci sono vincitori e vinti a priori

vuoi vedere che il fronte anti super-antisportiva-lega europea sarà guidato proprio da loro? avanti tutta pascià..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Aprile 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> La morte del calcio.



Il calcio è già morto da un pezzo.

Piano piano stanno morendo tutti gli sport per diventare mero spettacolino


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Aprile 2021)

Invito a prendere in considerazione i seguenti numeri:

La Juve paga 50 milioni all’anno per Ronaldo.

Che partite gioca Ronaldo in una stagione dove la Juve esce agli ottavi

Partite europee Juve : 8 (di cui 2 con una squadra debole inserita per diritto di partecipazione)
Partite campionato Juve: 38
Partite coppe nazionali Juve : 6
Partite nazionale : 14

Insomma, delle 66 partite ufficiali in cui é convocabili, solamente 8 sono della competizione piú impotante per la societá che ne sostiene l’ingaggio. 
Questo rapporto 8: 54 puó salire a 13 : 57 se arrivasse in fondo a tutte le competizioni.

É un rapporto che non puó esistere.

Le partite europee di Ronaldo devono essere almeno 1/3 delle sue partite (e per me sono poche) 

Uefa, Gifa e FIGC che fagocitano il calendario non possono esistere.
Ok che Ronaldo partecipi anche alle loro competizioni, ma non oltre 40 partite l’anno.
Decidano come dividersele.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Aprile 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il calcio è già morto da un pezzo.
> 
> Piano piano stanno morendo tutti gli sport per diventare mero spettacolino



Ma perché dici cosí.
Io seguo quasi tutti gli sport e ti garantisco che per il 95% la componente agonistica sportiva é quella che muove tutto.
Rendere lo sport piú fruibile per gli spettatori non vuol dire toglierne le componenti sportive.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Aprile 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> ma il campionato nazionale a cosa servirebbe poi??
> 
> Quando vedi che non lo puoi più vincere cosa giochi a fare???



L’Olimpia Milano non ha vinto molti campionati italiani di recente.
Certo il meccanismo dei playoff aiuta.


----------



## hiei87 (18 Aprile 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il calcio è già morto da un pezzo.
> 
> Piano piano stanno morendo tutti gli sport per diventare mero spettacolino



Triste verità. Diciamo che questo è il colpo di grazia


----------



## ibracadabra9 (18 Aprile 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> è per quello che io ero stra favorevole all'entrata degli sceicchi..perchè avevano sparigliato le carte della situazione che si era cristallizzata...erano la giusta e democratica novità
> 
> hanno reso grande una squadra praticamente inesistente come il City e dimostrato che non ci sono vincitori e vinti a priori
> 
> vuoi vedere che il fronte anti super-antisportiva-lega europea sarà guidato proprio da loro? avanti tutta pascià..



Gli sceicchi del city son dentro


----------



## __king george__ (18 Aprile 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Gli sceicchi del city son dentro



ma il City non ha blasone, allora non c'è manco il criterio del "nome storico"..è ancora peggio

è proprio "te si te no te si te no" in base ai soldi...e voi appoggiate sta roba?


----------



## uolfetto (18 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Bingo.
> 
> Infatti, abbiamo giá visto cosa probabilmente succederá.
> 
> ...



A me però non risulta che vincere manifestazioni Fiba da la partecipazione ad Eurolega. Forse ti confondi con L'Eurocup ma quella è la seconda coppa organizzata sempre dagli stessi di Eurolega. E' sempre ad inviti e la vincente prende una licenza eurolega (ci puntava la Virtus Bologna quest'anno ma ha perso in semifinale). Le coppe direttamente organizzate da Fiba sono la Champions League e altre minori ma non danno diritto a partecipare ad Eurolega.


----------



## __king george__ (18 Aprile 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Gli sceicchi del city son dentro



la Gazzetta comunque dice cosi

i Firmatari del patto per la superlegaeuropea sono: United Liverpool Arsenal Tottenham Chelsea Inter Juve Milan Real Barcelona Atletico Madrid

Psg no Bayern "oppositore deciso" e City che tentenna

no gli sceicchi non mi deluderanno..


----------



## ibracadabra9 (18 Aprile 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> la Gazzetta comunque dice cosi
> 
> i Firmatari del patto per la superlegaeuropea sono: United Liverpool Arsenal Tottenham Chelsea Inter Juve Milan Real Barcelona Atletico Madrid
> 
> ...



Il Times da dentro pure il city


----------



## ibracadabra9 (18 Aprile 2021)

Sky da dentro pure Bayern e Psg con inizio nel 2022-2023 o 2023-2024.
Comunque prima della “nuova” Champions del 2024.


----------



## freiwald (18 Aprile 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> La morte del calcio.



Ciao! Esattamente come dice Gary Neville:


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Aprile 2021)

freiwald ha scritto:


> Ciao! Esattamente come dice Gary Neville:



Fantastico Neville. Che uomo.


----------



## EmmePi (18 Aprile 2021)

Oggi qui quasi l'unanimità di voi a sblaterare contro l'eurolega!

Vediamoci tra un paio d'anni e scommetto che sarete tutti a sbavare davanti alla tv a vedere Milan-Arsenal prima giornata dell'eurolega ahahahah

Per parafrasare.... *E' l'evoluzione del calcio bellezza... e tu non puoi farci niente!*


----------



## Raryof (18 Aprile 2021)

Ahhhh come godo!!!
In tutti i topic passati in cui si parlava di super lega ero sempre stato favorevole perché sapevo che nemmeno con la competenzina all'italiana col sogno quarto posto (come abbiamo ora), con l'aiuto di una Figc ignobile e miserabile dal punto di vista tecnico e gestionale (arbitri imbarazzanti e distruzione certosina del pianeta calcio italiano nel corso dei decenni) avremmo mai potuto ritornare a livelli più consoni ad un club così importante, questo non per mancanza di fiducia nella dirigenza attuale ma proprio perché senza il mezzo, senza qualcosa che potesse veicolarci dandoci gli strumenti necessari per farlo non avremmo mai potuto combinare granché, un Milan inserito nel pianeta calcio italiano è un Milan che in questo contesto storico non va da nessuna parte, un Milan squalificato nel 2019 dall'Uefa stessa e fatto passare come un Paok Salonicco qualsiasi è un Milan che può tranquillamente distaccarsi dalla Uefa stessa (ovviamente seguendo un modello diverso, anglosassone, con gli inglesi in prima linea) e dalla Lega serie A, Lega che senza queste 3 squadre potrà fare solo ridere perché sarebbe ridimensionata e diventerebbe lega di Serie B, senza poteri.
Ottimo, quindi, ottimo come momento storico, il Milan non ha interesse a rimanere nell'area Uefa e nessuna Fifa o Figc o PL di turno potrebbe obbligare la propria federazione a squalificare i vari nazionali che competerebbero nelle competizioni Fifa, questo perché senza i migliori giocatori diventerebbero trofei minori e ci sarebbe un autosabotaggio interno che forse durerebbe qualche anno prima che i soldi veri facciano davvero la differenza, ergo bene staccarsi ora, dopo alcuni anni di assestamento probabilmente la Uefa salterà in aria e la Fifa dovrà prendere accordi con una nuova federazione a circolo chiuso che attirerà tutto l'interesse, nuova federazione che sarà gestita dai club stessi che andando per percentuali avrebbe un buon 85% del mercato calcistico europeo.
La Uefa senza questi club qui è il nulla, non ha poteri, non veicola soldi, non cresce, non vende, ci pensino bene prima di andare a tutta contro un muro perché mi pare che questa sarà la loro fine.


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (18 Aprile 2021)

prima di sparare azzate a caso, aspettiamo di vedere se si fara' e se si fara' come sara'


----------



## pazzomania (18 Aprile 2021)

Intanto sia Macron che Boris Johnson pare siano di traverso.

Sta roba sta smuovendo il pianeta 

Tra 500 anni i posteri saranno allibiti per quanta importanza diamo a questo sport.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (18 Aprile 2021)

freiwald ha scritto:


> Ciao! Esattamente come dice Gary Neville:



sì, bellissimo il calcio degli anni '80.
peccato che siano passati giusto 40 anni.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Intanto sia Macron che Boris Johnson pare siano di traverso.
> 
> Sta roba sta smuovendo il pianeta
> 
> Tra 500 anni i posteri saranno allibiti per quanta importanza diamo a questo sport.



Sicuramente i politici italiani saranno gli unici che si metteranno a pecora.


----------



## Andris (18 Aprile 2021)

beh avevano detto alle 22.30 ora italiana annuncio ufficiale, attendiamo

*intanto pure il premier Johnson ha detto la sua:*

"Plans for a European Super League would be very damaging for football and we support football authorities in taking action. 
They would strike at the heart of the domestic game, and will concern fans across the country. 

The clubs involved must answer to their fans and the wider footballing community before taking any further steps."


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Aprile 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Sicuramente i politici italiani saranno gli unici che si metteranno a pecora.



Non abbiamo nemmeno più un ministro dello sport...


----------



## Andris (18 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo nemmeno più un ministro dello sport...



aspettiamo il commento di Valentina Vezzali


----------



## Andris (18 Aprile 2021)

*SKY Uk:

ECA va contro la Super Lega.

presidente Agnelli sostituito da Van der Saar alla riunione d'emergenza per conflitto di interessi *


----------



## Buciadignho (18 Aprile 2021)

Tra l'altro l'Italia dovrebbe essere l'unica tra i top 4 campionati a gioire per questa Super League visto i risultati scandalosi in europa delle Italiane. Secondo voi in uanto tempo una squadra italiana possa alzare la coppa (Milan incluso)? Mah, io non sono neanche sicuro che accadrà


----------



## freiwald (18 Aprile 2021)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Oggi qui quasi l'unanimità di voi a sblaterare contro l'eurolega!
> 
> Vediamoci tra un paio d'anni e scommetto che sarete tutti a sbavare davanti alla tv a vedere Milan-Arsenal prima giornata dell'eurolega ahahahah
> 
> Per parafrasare.... *E' l'evoluzione del calcio bellezza... e tu non puoi farci niente!*



Ciao! Puo essere cosi, ma scusa mi: per me in un certo modo gia la Champions di oggi e un circo poco sopportabile. Dal momento dell ingresso di squadre che mai sono state campioni nelle loro paesi le cose sono andate in una certa direzione che non mi dava senso, se non il guadagno moltiplicato. Ma va bene, il calcio si evolve. Io non voglio negare che i grandi soldi gia da tanto tempo fanno parte del gioco dentro del rettangolo verde, e che attraverso di questi risorsi abbiamo tutti vissutti grandi sucessi, ma la rivoluzione di oggi, ha davvero senso solo in un unico modo - come showbusiness per privilegiati. Per un semplice tifoso con il senso per la sportivita, tutto questo e una tempesta assolutamente da evitare. E no, non siamo tutti uguali. Tifare una squadra e storia, senso di appartenenza per qualcosa che quei colori rapresentano. Se questo e solo amare il denaro, allora si puo chiudere tutto...


----------



## Andris (18 Aprile 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Sicuramente i politici italiani saranno gli unici che si metteranno a pecora.



Letta nipote si oppone, per quel che vale

"L’idea di una #SuperLega per i più ricchi club europei di Pallone da calcio? 
Sbagliata e decisamente intempestiva.
In Europa il modello NBA non può funzionare. 
Nel calcio e nello sport la forza sta nella diffusione, non nella concentrazione. 
E nelle belle storie tipo Atalanta, Ajax, Leicester."


----------



## hiei87 (18 Aprile 2021)

freiwald ha scritto:


> Ciao! Esattamente come dice Gary Neville:



Ha ragione. Penso soprattutto ai tifosi di club non di prima fascia. Già col calcio moderno non hanno alcuna possibilità di fare grandi passi in avanti, e vedono ogni anno i loro migliori giocatori andar via. Con l'Eurolega diventerebbero terzo mondo calcistico.
Non che a noi andrebbe molto meglio, pensando agli stupri che subiremmo ogni settimane dalle grandi europee...


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Aprile 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> come riportato dal NY Times è tutto pronto per la nuova superlega europea che non rimpiazzerà la champions league.
> 
> l'annuncio è imminente per mettere in ombra le nuove riforme della uefa riguardo la champions league attese per lunedì.
> 
> ...



Basta conoscere la storia della NBA per sapere come andranno le cose.

D'altronde dopo aver visto Bayern-Psg bisognerebbe riflettere sulla qualità media offerta dal calcio, dove ormai la maggior parte delle partite sono inguardabili, piene di giocatori scarsi, squadre che giocano male e in modo ostruzionistico. Nel calcio c'è un'offerta enorme di partite ma troppe troppe sono brutte e mediocri.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Aprile 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Letta nipote si oppone, per quel che vale
> 
> "L’idea di una #SuperLega per i più ricchi club europei di Pallone da calcio?
> Sbagliata e decisamente intempestiva.
> ...



Anche un orologio rotto segna l'ora esatta due volte.

A parte gli scherzi mi fa piacere che ci sia questa levata di scudi. Solo noi abbiamo il potere di distruggere questa porcata.


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *SKY Uk:
> 
> ECA va contro la Super Lega.
> 
> presidente Agnelli sostituito da Van der Saar alla riunione d'emergenza per conflitto di interessi *



Madonna che pagliacci


----------



## pazzomania (18 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Basta conoscere la storia della NBA per sapere come andranno le cose.
> 
> D'altronde dopo aver visto Bayern-Psg bisognerebbe riflettere sulla qualità media offerta dal calcio, dove ormai la maggior parte delle partite sono inguardabili, piene di giocatori scarsi, squadre che giocano male e in modo ostruzionistico. Nel calcio c'è un'offerta enorme di partite ma troppe troppe sono brutte e mediocri.



È anche vero che il calcio fa schifo perché le grandi, ma pure le medio-grandi, tengono in panchina giocatori molto piu forti di quelli che giocano nelle medie e nelle piccole squadre.
Si chiama spreco di talento, iniziamo a risolvere questo problema, per cominciare.
Poi le partite saranno più belle.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Aprile 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> la Gazzetta comunque dice cosi
> 
> i Firmatari del patto per la superlegaeuropea sono: United Liverpool Arsenal Tottenham Chelsea Inter Juve Milan Real Barcelona Atletico Madrid
> 
> ...



bayern e psg hanno già il posto sempre assicurato e si mangiano tutto il vivaio dei loro rispettivi campionati quindi sono soddisfatti della situazione attuale molto più delle altre che devono spartirsi delle torte.
ma se faranno sta follia ci andranno dentro di volata. metti che al posto dal bayern invitino il borussia... ciao ciao bayern. scomparirebbe per come lo conosciamo.


----------



## Buciadignho (18 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> È anche vero che il calcio fa schifo perché le grandi, ma pure le medio-grandi, tengono in panchina giocatori molto piu forti di quelli che giocano nelle medie e nelle piccole squadre.
> Si chiama spreco di talento, iniziamo a risolvere questo problema, per cominciare.
> Poi le partite saranno più belle.



Per risolverlo dovresti introdurre un salary cap o una specie di regola equivalente con certi tpi di giocatori. Ad oggi un panchinaro del Bayern o del Real preferisce tutta la vita restare in panchina al Real invece di andare a fare il titolare alla Lazio o al Milan, introducendo determinate regole si va a finire sempre li.. NBA.


----------

